# Digital Druck auf Markisenstoff



## Muckmaster (8. Februar 2009)

Moin Jungs
Ich bin neu hier.
Ich möchte in meiner Ausstellung eine Markise digital bedrucken lassen.
Die Firma die das macht braucht allerdings ein Foto mit 600ppi.
Die Foto´s im Internet geben das alles nicht her.
Der Markisenstoff hat die Maße 400cm x 300cm.
Das Foto das da drauf soll sieht aus, als wenn im Wald nach oben guckt.
Wer von euch hat ´ne Idee wie ich da weiter komme?

mfG
Marco


----------



## Frezl (8. Februar 2009)

:-D oha, da hast ja was vor. Hast mal ausgerechnet, wie viele Pixel das Foto haben muss?

400 cm x 300 cm = 157 inch x 118 inch = 94.200 px x 70.800 px = 6.669.360.000 px = 6.669,36 Megapixel.

Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir kein brauchbarer Tipp dazu ein, wie du so ein rießiges Foto zustande kriegst 

Im Internet findest du sowas auf jeden Fall net, aber selbermachen stell ich mir auch sehr kompliziert vor  Vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes hier Ahnung von sowas...


Grüße, Frezl


----------



## Muckmaster (8. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe schon diverse Foto´s auf Markisenstoffen gesehen, jedoch weiß ich nicht von welchem Kunden die Foto´s stammen.
Und es sah richtig gut aus.Also nix unscharf und so.

Gruß
  Marco


----------



## smileyml (8. Februar 2009)

Selbermachen ginge mittels mehrere kleiner Einzelfotos die man dann zu entsprechender Größe zusammensetzt - händisch oder automatisch per Stitch-Software.
Alternativ kannst du ein Vektorbild hersrtellen. Damit ist theoretisch jede Größe und Auflösung im Pixelformat herstellbar.
Machen lassen könnte man es durch einen Fotografen, der über mehr als eine Kleinbildkamera verfügt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> automatisch per Stitch-Software.



Das in Photoshop integrierte Photomerge funktioniert seit CS3 ziemlich gut.


----------



## Leola13 (9. Februar 2009)

Hai,

bist du dir sicher, daß die Firma ein Foto mit einer Auflösung von 600 dpi braucht ? 

Für einen "normalen" Druck reichen doch eigentlich schon 300 dpi.
Die Fotos im Internet werden sicherlich auch dafür optimiert sein (ausser du hast nach Stockfotos gesucht) also eine Aüflösung von unter  100 dpi haben.

Wenn z.B. Plakate bedruckt werden liegt die Auflösung wesentlich unter 600 dpi, da es auch darufankommt in welchem Abstand du dein Bild betrachtest. (Geht doch z.B. ganz nahe an ein Plakat heran, von weitem scharf, von nahem siehst du viele schöne, bunte Klötzchen.)

Ciao Stefan


----------

